# Receiver + TV-Karte: Y-Adapter für Antennenkabel?



## nitg (21. Juni 2010)

*Receiver + TV-Karte: Y-Adapter für Antennenkabel?*

Hallo zusammen!

Folgendes Problem:
Ich hab einen Receiver, sowie einen PC mit TV-Karte und möchte nun gern beide Geräte mit einem Signal versorgen.

Da brauch ich doch bestimmt einen Y-Adapter für das Antennenkabel, oder? Habt Ihr damit Erfahrung - kommts da zu Qualitätsverlusten?


----------



## nfsgame (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Receiver + TV-KArte: Y-Adapter für Antennenkabel?*

Bei DVB-C gibt es keine Probleme, solange beide Empfangsmodule angeschlossen sind. Ist ein Ende nicht angeschlossen kommts bei anderen Gerät zu Klötzchenbildung.


----------



## TheRammbock (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Receiver + TV-Karte: Y-Adapter für Antennenkabel?*

Wie NFSGame schon schrieb, ist es bei Kabel-Fernsehen bzw. dem terristischem kein Problem, wenn mal ein gerät nicht angeschlossen sein sollte, kann man einen Terminator aufstecken ... Bei DVB-S so nicht ohne weiteres möglich!


----------



## nitg (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Receiver + TV-Karte: Y-Adapter für Antennenkabel?*

hallo!

Also es handelt sich bei beiden endgeräten um DVB-S2, also Full-HD Geräte.

Gibts für sowas eine andere Lösung, eventuell einen Switch? Beide gleichzeitig werd ich nie brauchen....


----------



## TheRammbock (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Receiver + TV-Karte: Y-Adapter für Antennenkabel?*

Auf keinen Fall ein Y-Kabel bei DVB-S(2) nehmen. ICH denke das du mit einem *Vorrang-Schalter* gut bedient bist. Dieser erlaubt dir zwei Satelliten Receiver (oder eben die TV-Karte) an einem Koaxialkabel zu betreiben. Dabei werden an diesem Schalter beide Receiver gleichzeitig angeschlossen. Dafür sind an dem Switch ein Master und ein Slave-Anschluss vorgesehen. Der Receiver an dem Master-Anschluss ist immer der bevorrechtigte Empfänger, der immer alle Programme vollkommen frei auswählen kann. Der Receiver an dem Slave-Anschluss zeigt Programme, die der Master-Receiver bestimmt, wenn der Master-Receiver in Betrieb ist. Ist der Master-Receiver ausgeschaltet, kann man auch mit dem Slave-Receiver alle Programme frei auswählen. Oder aber ein Twin-LNB nehmen, aber da kommt dann halt wieder das Kabel von der Schüssel bis zu deiner Wohnung welches gezogen werden muß.


----------



## nfsgame (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Receiver + TV-Karte: Y-Adapter für Antennenkabel?*

Bei DVB-S(2) bleibt um flexiblität zu gewährleisten nur ein zweiter LNB.


----------



## nitg (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Receiver + TV-Karte: Y-Adapter für Antennenkabel?*

also das was rammbock da schreibt, klingt genau nach dem, was ich brauche. wenn mein receiver an ist, wird die tv-karte eh nicht gebraucht. und auch nicht umgekehrt. es läuft immer nur maximal 1 quelle, insofern brauch ich keinen twin-LNB.

jetzt ist die frage, ist bei so einem vorrang-schalter ein qualitätsverlust auszumachen?


----------



## nfsgame (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Receiver + TV-Karte: Y-Adapter für Antennenkabel?*

Qualitätsverlust nicht, es handelt sich schließlich um digitale Signale. Dort gibt es nur "0" und "1" . Allerdings könnte es sein das du ein wenig Empfangsstärke verlierst. Musst du ausprobieren .


----------



## TheRammbock (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Receiver + TV-Karte: Y-Adapter für Antennenkabel?*

Die Einfügedämpfung des Vorrang-Schalters kann man getrost vernachlässigen. Mußt dir einfach mal dein Model raussuchen und dann nach der Dämpfung schauen. Je geringer der Wert, desto besser. ABER vom Prinzip nehmen sich alle nicht viel und auf 0,1 db kommt es nicht wirklich an.


----------

